# Benedict Pictet on the saints’ perseverance and the unbreakable covenant of grace



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 16, 2021)

True faith always perseveres, and is never lost. This is proved by the following arguments. We must reason in the same way concerning faith, as concerning election, since the former is the effect of the latter. Now the decree of election is unchangeable, as we have before proved; therefore faith is unchangeable. Again: if faith could be lost, then the covenant of grace, which God promises to perform towards us, could also be abolished with regard to those who ceased to believe; but the covenant of grace also is unchangeable, and can never be revoked, as we well know; for in this way it is distinguished from the covenant of works, which was broken and made of none effect. ...

And Christ himself thus speaks, “My sheep hear my voice, and I know them, and they follow me; and I give unto them eternal life: and they shall never perish, neither shall any man pluck them out of my hand,” i.e. neither Satan, nor the world, nor the flesh, the three enemies of all Christ’s people. (John x. 27, 28.) ...

For more, see Benedict Pictet on the saints’ perseverance and the unbreakable covenant of grace.


----------



## Taylor (Mar 16, 2021)

Every time I reference this work I am reminded how eminently helpful it really is.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 16, 2021)

Taylor said:


> Every time I reference this work I am reminded how eminently helpful it really is.



I told a young guy in my congregation that if he wants to graduate to reading Francis Turretin's _Institutes_, he should first read this work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 16, 2021)

It turns out that Monergism has just realised a Kindle/ebook edition of Benedict Pictet's _Christian Theology_.


----------

